# Snow Shovel: Need some new ones?



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

What shovels are you guys using? Need some new ones and not liking what I have found so far. I tried searching and did not find anything. What & Where are you getting them, 
Thanks, 
Eric


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

The snow plow shovel. I've tried and have about every brand. These by far are the best., followed by the snowcaster. The snow plow is superior though.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

X2

I haven't tried every brand, but I bought a few of these a few years ago (and two of the snowgrader from them). Great shovels.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

X3
We have many of these in several sizes even a 36". Great for pulling back vertically on stairs or flipping and scraping with the front. 

Beefy construction and UHMW blade worth the monies.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cjames808 said:


> X3
> We have many of these in several sizes even a 36". Great for pulling back vertically on stairs or flipping and scraping with the front.
> 
> Beefy construction and UHMW blade worth the monies.


All of my "professional" shovels are 36". We have a bunch of the cheap ones that are smaller for scooping. I'm waiting for those all to break before getting 24" snow plow shovels.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

x4....they have long handles that helps save the back!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

x5


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

x7


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

where do you buy them? ive never seen these before.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rumor on the playground is Boss has their very own snow shovel...I've seen a pic.

http://www.jmenterprises.com/


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is Boss has their very own snow shovel...I've seen a pic.
> 
> http://www.jmenterprises.com/


I saw that when I went to get my spreader. The receptionist acted told me they've "always had them" but I have never seen them. Looked just like the snow plow shovel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It is...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is...


Forgot to ask for prices? Do they compare or do they have the friendly boss markup?


----------



## western w/lml (Sep 12, 2016)

Northern Tool sells them up by me....multiple sizes in stock

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200617793_200617793


----------

